# clean easy finger removal from cards



## lunar4772 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I have been asking questions on the forum for a while ( some kinda dumb ) and have always gotten the answers I need. So I would like to try and contribute a little if I can. Maybe this is already here somewhere but I haven't seen it mentioned. I can't help much with chemistry but maybe a little mechanical.
I have read many posts on finger removal from cards/ band saw , pliers, snips,in the vise etc.
All which work. I have found a device that removes them quickly and very clean.
I use a small metal shear that I purchased at Princess auto (Canada) for 60 bucks on sale. I see that a similar item is for sale at Harbour freight in the US 99 bucks regular price. These things work great for fingers and even some pin connectors if you don't mind a little board with them. I will post a pic of mine.
Hope this helps someone out.
Frank


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2009)

Frank, 

We mounted a small reciprocal motor on one like that and cut the Pd points off 50,000# of telephone wire relays in a month. It cycled every 2 or 3 seconds.


----------



## Robkat (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a foot operated 24" shear at one time. I set up a stop on the back side as most fingers were the same length. Then I would go to work cutting fingers away from the PC board. These shears are readily available in the used machinery market and with this economy there is a lot of used machinery to be had cheap.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 11, 2009)

Clean easy finger removal (mine) would be what would happen to me
if I started using power tools any more dangerous than my electric screw driver. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey - you know what the most dangerous thing in the world is don't you???


A salesman with a screw driver!!! :roll:


----------



## Ignatz61 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I just bought a beverly shear like the one shown earlier. I got it new at Habor Frieght Tools for $99.00.
It works good at spitting long female slot connectors exposing more metal to acid.


----------



## lunar4772 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great idea Thanks. I never thought of that.


----------



## 61 silverman (Dec 14, 2009)

Another option may be a simple paper cutter. Mounted solid on a bench.


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2009)

An old tile (paper type cutter) also works great for me, I use it to shear computer and circuit boards, I shear them into small parts, for my electronic parts bin which I can desolder part as needed, and can shear to component part size and type, like for seperating computer connector slots from Integrated circuits from capacitors etc...its fast and easy this shear also works (with hand tin snips where nessasary) to cut my silver plated scrap to size for my jar electrocell,


----------



## Geld Konig (Feb 9, 2010)

I use "torques" to cut pin from cards. See figure : http://images.google.com.br/images?hl=pt-BR&um=1&sa=1&q=torques&btnG=Pesquisar&aq=f&oq=&start=0


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heh... I have more time so I am using "torques" to take off plastic housing of connectors and then cutting pins with knipex precision snipers... Easy job but time consuming... Not efficient way for large scale operations


----------



## butcher (Feb 11, 2010)

learn somthing new everyday, I alway's called them hoof trimmers, we use them to trim horse hooves, also one of the best tools for pulling nails from used lumber. torques ?


----------



## larryb (Dec 15, 2012)

lunar4772 said:


> Well I have been asking questions on the forum for a while ( some kinda dumb ) and have always gotten the answers I need. So I would like to try and contribute a little if I can. Maybe this is already here somewhere but I haven't seen it mentioned. I can't help much with chemistry but maybe a little mechanical.
> I have read many posts on finger removal from cards/ band saw , pliers, snips,in the vise etc.
> All which work. I have found a device that removes them quickly and very clean.
> I use a small metal shear that I purchased at Princess auto (Canada) for 60 bucks on sale. I see that a similar item is for sale at Harbour freight in the US 99 bucks regular price. These things work great for fingers and even some pin connectors if you don't mind a little board with them. I will post a pic of mine.
> ...


Woof! Now That, is a Cutter!  lb


----------

